# Is "the Golden Hour" longer in winter



## rlemert (Dec 27, 2013)

(Posting in the Beginner's section because this seems like a basic question.)

  I often see people talk about taking your pictures in "the Golden hours" of early morning or late evening because the sunlight is too harsh at mid-day. It seems to me that part of the reason for this is the fact that the sunlight is 'filtered' by more atmosphere at the ends of the day (first item you can comment on). If this is the case, does this mean that you can get better light throughout the day in winter when the sun is lower toward the southern (in the northern hemisphere) horizon?

  A more general question might even be - which is better for photography, 'winter' sunlight or 'summer' sunlight?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2013)

The Golden Hour is based on the sunrise and sunset times. The only thing that changes is what time during the day they start & stop.


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2013)

The golden hours are indeed longer in the winter at more northern latitudes, and at more southern latitudes.

In general winter light is less harsh than summer light. How much less harsh again depends on your latitude.

I have softer light available in the winter here in central Iowa because the Sun is lower in the sky than in Raleigh.
In the winter at local noon here in Iowa the Sun is about 45° above the southern horizon.


----------



## j-digg (Dec 28, 2013)

This place seems to have a heck of a Golden hour:


----------



## bc_steve (Dec 28, 2013)

The Golden Hour occurs when the sun is near the horizon.  Since it is lower in the sky in the winter, you will get better light throughout the daylight hours than you would when the days become longer.  And if you go far enough north, the sun will just circle around the horizon and never get all that high in the sky and the effect will be the same.  The colours from the sunrise or sunset will last longer as well.


----------



## rlemert (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for confirming my thoughts. It was something that occurred to me while I was driving with the sun in my face, but I wanted to get a photographer's take on it as well.


----------



## Overread (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't forget that its only a rough guideline. There are plenty of other times where there is good light or where you can modify the light to make it good.


----------



## weepete (Dec 28, 2013)

Yup, I was in the Northern Islands recently and pretty much the whole day was golden raking sunlight as the sun never got far above the horizon


----------

